# Bé mấy tuổi thì nên đánh răng?



## MoonLight (28/7/18)

Việc chăm sóc răng phải bắt đầu khi có chiếc răng đầu tiên, chứ không phải đợi khi có đủ cả hàm mới bắt đầu thì đã quá muộn. Vậy bé mấy tuổi thì nên đánh răng?
Mặc dù răng sữa của trẻ cuối cùng cũng sẽ được nhổ đi, nhưng việc để trẻ bị sâu răng bởi vi khuẩn hoặc cặn bã thức ăn có thể gây tổn hại gốc răng khiến hàm răng vĩnh viễn sẽ mọc lộn xộn, không thẳng hàng. Ngoài ra, nếu răng của trẻ bị nhổ quá sớm, có thể sẽ khiến hàm răng vĩnh viễn mọc chênh. Bởi vậy, muốn có hàm răng vĩnh viễn đẹp thì cần phải chăm sóc tốt hàm răng sữa của trẻ.

*Bé mấy tuổi thì đánh răng?*






_Việc chăm sóc răng phải bắt đầu khi có chiếc răng đầu tiên, chứ không phải đợi khi có đủ cả hàm mới bắt đầu thì đã quá muộn. Vậy bé mấy tuổi thì nên đánh răng?_​
Theo các chuyên gia nha khoa, khi những chiếc răng sữa đầu tiên xuất hiện, mẹ bắt đầu cho bé làm quen với việc đánh răng. Ban đầu, mẹ có thể sử dụng khăn mềm để lau răng và lợi cho bé ngày 2 lần và sau khi ăn xong.

Trước khi mọc răng, các bậc phụ huynh nên dùng một miếng vải hoặc gạc sạch (có thể mua gạc rà lưỡi cho bé ở hiệu thuốc) để vệ sinh sạch nướu cho bé sau khi bú hoặc ăn dặm. Việc này sẽ giúp bé quen dần với cảm giác nướu bị kích thích, đồng thời loại bỏ được các vi khuẩn bám trên nướu, giúp bé quen với việc đánh răng sau này.

Khi trẻ mọc chiếc răng đầu tiên, cha mẹ hãy chuẩn bị cho bé một chiếc bàn chải nhỏ xinh. Lưu ý là phải chọn loại bàn chải đầu tròn, lông mềm để bảo vệ nướu cho trẻ. Ở các siêu thị cho bé có bán những bộ bàn chải gồm có 2 cây dùng cho 2 giai đoạn khác nhau của bé: dùng khi bé chuẩn bị mọc răng sữa để chải lợi cho bé dễ chịu và một bàn chải dùng khi bé mọc răng giúp nhẹ nhàng chà sạch răng cho hàm răng bé khoẻ mạnh. Bàn chải sẽ kèm theo là miếng nhựa tròn mềm dùng ngăn không cho bé đưa bàn chải vào sâu trong miệng gây khó chịu hay làm bé nôn trớ.

Ở giai đoạn này, trẻ chưa thể tự đánh răng hoặc nếu có thì cũng chưa biết cách làm sạch răng hoàn toàn. Do đó, cha mẹ nên trực tiếp thực hiện việc chải răng cho bé hoặc theo dõi kỹ quá trình chải răng của trẻ, có thể vệ sinh lại răng nếu cần thiết.

Nước đánh răng phải là nước lọc, để các em bé có chưa quen với việc súc miệng mà nuốt phải thì vẫn không sao. Thực tế là một tháng đầu tiên các bé mới tập súc miệng, sẽ dễ bị nhầm giữa nhổ và nuốt.

Phụ huynh chỉ nên dùng nước sạch để đánh răng cho trẻ, tuyệt đối không dùng nước quá ấm hoặc quá lạnh mà hãy sử dụng nước ấm trong mỗi lần vệ sinh nhằm loại bỏ cặn bã, thức ăn thừa bám trên răng bé sau mỗi bữa ăn và trước khi đi ngủ.

Bắt đầu từ 1 tuổi mẹ dần cho bé tiếp xúc với bàn chải đánh răng. Nên chọn các loại bàn chải dành cho trẻ 1 tuổi. Ở độ tuổi này, mẹ chỉ nên cho bé đánh răng bằng nước muỗi loãng thôi, không cần phải sử dụng kem đánh răng. Mục đích chính của giai đoạn này là giúp bé làm quen và hình thành thói quen đánh răng mỗi ngày.

Từ 2 đến 3 tuổi, mẹ bắt đầu cho con đánh răng với các loại kem đánh răng dành cho trẻ em. Có rất nhiều loại kem đánh răng dành cho trẻ em. Mẹ nên chọn loại kem không chứa flour nhé, nếu cho bé tiếp xúc với flour sớm sẽ làm răng của bé giòn, không chắc khỏe, dễ gãy. Duy trì việc đánh răng bằng nước sạch này cho bé hàng ngày cho đến 3 tuổi thì có thể hướng dẫn trẻ tự đánh răng đúng cách và sử dụng kem đánh răng thích hợp.

Từ 3 tuổi trở lên, bé đã hình thành được thói quen đánh răng vào buổi sáng và buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Mỗi lần đánh răng mẹ chỉ thêm một chút kem đánh răng nhỏ bằng hạt đậu mà thôi.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

